# Gorgeous Show Spoo



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy's breeder sent me some pics today of the boy they are currently campaigning, Carson NZ CH KATEISHA OVER THE MOON



















He is the only show spoo that I have ever met, and 

he is Saffy's litter brother 

He currently has 6 or 7 Best In Shows under his belt, and 35 best of breeds, plus numerous group, Reserve Best In Show, and Age in Shows.

He only needs 15 more challenges to his Grand Champion title, following in the footsteps of his Grand parents.

Just wanted to share


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, he's the only show spoo I've ever met too, and he loves Paris so I had to take her away when it was his time in the ring or risk getting slammed for distracting him! hahaha!

I still don't like the shape of his neck/topknot, nor do i like the shape of his face and eye... but I still like him cos I know him! hahaha!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

lol I don't mind his face, but I think he needs some more chin!!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

oh my. That almost looks fake. Lol. Very pretty though. And I took a second look and he does look like he's missing some chin!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bah. nvm. c:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Jak for sharing  !!!

It is very interesting to see some different lines in different countries !!!

I think that he is _extremely_ beautiful dog that just needs MUCH better grooming - Flyingduster - P_L_E_A_S_E - can you do something for that boy LMAO ??? They are stuck in 80-ties or something - really some kind of "retro" but can not "place it" hwell:

He has very masculine face - you know - I saw some INT Ch.s males that had that face , it is just that in whites every detail is so clearly seen and in blacks "blends in" .


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks Jak for sharing  !!!
> 
> It is very interesting to see some different lines in different countries !!!
> 
> ...


Haha lol
I do not mind the groom, but do agree the bell thing going on is a bit funny!!
She mentioned something about how hard it is to get neck hair on him, lol

I just wish I could get that same amount of bracelet hair on Saffy!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well he obviously is missing body in the neck area but overdone top-knot only accentuate that flaw :rolffleyes: LOL Try to put your fingers on the photo and shape it "down" and blend with neck - MUCH more elegant and balanced IMO

I like him, otherwise, very "manly" dude  and GREAT pigmentation !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Well he obviously is missing body in the neck area but overdone top-knot only accentuate that flaw :rolffleyes: LOL Try to put your fingers on the photo and shape it "down" and blend with neck - MUCH more elegant and balanced IMO
> 
> I like him, otherwise, very "manly" dude  and GREAT pigmentation !


Haha, yeah I see what you mean!! They quite love doing it over the top grooms.. look at Patrick here and here
(look at the ears lol)

Haha, and I love the pigmentation, *stares at Saffy* haha lol, just kidding, I wuvs saffy lol

My grandparents have his son, and it seems that he has passed that pigmentation on look here


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

: )) , I looked at "here, here and here"  LOL 

Yeah , he he, but that groom is still more moderate than the one "up there" LOL We are really naughty to make fun of such a beautiful dog c-c-c - it is not his fault at all - poor "pupsy" !!!

Lucas is so adorable - I already posted my "admiration" points for him there long time ago LOL . HEY _ BTW _ IS your B-day this weekend or the next one :rockon:???


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> : )) , I looked at "here, here and here"  LOL
> 
> Yeah , he he, but that groom is still more moderate than the one "up there" LOL We are really naughty to make fun of such a beautiful dog c-c-c - it is not his fault at all - poor "pupsy" !!!
> 
> Lucas is so adorable - I already posted my "admiration" points for him there long time ago LOL . HEY _ BTW _ IS your B-day this weekend or the next one :rockon:???


Haha! lol, this one coming 

Lol, knowing Saffy, he may not have the best of coats, her one is all soft and thin and HORRIBLE lol haha

Haha, it's "constructive criticism" lol
We're all allowed to our own opinions! lol


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

His face might be better in person, but that pic makes it look like a long square block and it just looks really off to me... hwell: haha!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Okey-doky Jak , he he - "NEXT one" is the paaaaarteeeyyyyy :tea: LOL Is it 17 ???? : ))) 

Yeap - I agree LOL, - we even gave an idea of how to solve the problem - bring him to FlyingD _ ASAP LMAO !!!!! 

I agree, Duster - square he looks - but for some reason it "floats the boat" with judges ... I remember those profiles from top Chs , just because first time I saw it , it also looked too "angular" to me , but than I guess I "acquired" the taste LOL :rolffleyes:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Okey-doky Jak , he he - "NEXT one" is the paaaaarteeeyyyyy :tea: LOL Is it 17 ???? : )))
> 
> Yeap - I agree LOL, - we even gave an idea of how to solve the problem - bring him to FlyingD _ ASAP LMAO !!!!!
> 
> I agree, Duster - square he looks - but for some reason it "floats the boat" with judges ... I remember those profiles from top Chs , just because first time I saw it , it also looked too "angular" to me , but than I guess I "acquired" the taste LOL :rolffleyes:


Haha 16 it is


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

AAaaawweee - sweet 16 :cake:!!!!! How cute arty:!!!! My daughter is 16  !!! he he heeee, I could be you mother-in-law LMAO Ha ha haaaaaa - wouldn't that be something : )))) LOL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> AAaaawweee - sweet 16 :cake:!!!!! How cute arty:!!!! My daughter is 16  !!! he he heeee, I could be you mother-in-law LMAO Ha ha haaaaaa - wouldn't that be something : )))) LOL



Haha! lol, you crack me up!
A slight problem there... opposite sides of the world LOL!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

jak said:


> Haha! lol, you crack me up!
> A slight problem there... opposite sides of the world LOL!


I think whoever snags up our Jak is going to be a lucky MIL.

I think that there is some photoshopping going on in that first picture. See how they softened the edges? I also think he's got way too much hair on the top of the head so it's making him look unbalanced. I still think he's pretty nice, a bit overangulated in the rear but still a very nice looking dog.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I think whoever snags up our Jak is going to be a lucky MIL.


I know LMAO , dear Kpoos - but see- he got a "cold feet" already !!! Excuses...excuses he he heeee :bolt:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I know LMAO , dear Kpoos - but see- he got a "cold feet" already !!! Excuses...excuses he he heeee :bolt:


I doubt he's ready at 16. Give him a little more play time and then snag him up.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i think that poo is stunning love the look of the top knot


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He has surely done a lot! He doesn't have a chin and I really don't like the shape of the groom but I am impressed with his achievements for sure! And, with his pigmentation.
_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, kpoos and wishpoo! I don't even know you and you act like my mum!! lmao 

Lol, I don' think it is photoshopped at all, I doubt they even know how to use photo shop!! lol
The breeder has been grooming for years and years...


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful dog. For us children of the 80's that looks like it took an awful lot of Aqua Net to hold up that doo LOL .


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Haha, kpoos and wishpoo! I don't even know you and you act like my mum!! lmao


Ha ha - once one becomes a Mom - one can not act any other way LMAO - it's annoying , I know ... I will stop , I promise  !!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> Haha, kpoos and wishpoo! I don't even know you and you act like my mum!! lmao
> 
> Lol, I don' think it is photoshopped at all, I doubt they even know how to use photo shop!! lol
> The breeder has been grooming for years and years...


The pictures are photoshoped they use a smug tool and they took out some one or something in the back ground 

Here is what I saw when i opened it in my Photoshop and blew up the picture. ( there was more to circle but you get the idea lol its mainly alot of the out lining of the dogs coat ) 

All circled in red is PS'd


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there's a bit on his rear bracelet too. lol!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> there's a bit on his rear bracelet too. lol!


Yeah I saw that haha But I would fill up the whole picture with red circles

There is a AU breeder that uses PS and in a big way he changed the color of one of his dogs :doh::fish:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok here lol


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha, there's the whole area infront of the front feet that's has something cloned out too!
It appears, IMO looking at the original pics posted, that his hair isn't at all in that weird shape anyway, it was filled in?? I don't know what was removed from infront of him but perhaps it was just a leaf or something that distracted... The other background stuff was blurred to prevent he focus going to it (ie the blue things in the background behidn his head) His throat area is irritating me, that rectangular face (rather than a nice wedge) is weird, but I think they've changed the line of it?? I dunno what they've done to his front leg and tail though! haha


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

:doh: I totally missed that! Silly me haha
I still don't think his face is that incorrect, yes he is lacking in chin, but aside from that, I don't think it is all that bad.

I thought that it wasn't meant to be a wedge, Dobermanns are meant to have a wedge face, but I couldn't find wedge anywhere in the poodle standard?
I think it's just the lack of chin that is ruining the look really.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> :doh: I totally missed that! Silly me haha
> I still don't think his face is that incorrect, yes he is lacking in chin, but aside from that, I don't think it is all that bad.
> 
> I thought that it wasn't meant to be a wedge, Dobermanns are meant to have a wedge face, but I couldn't find wedge anywhere in the poodle standard?
> I think it's just the lack of chin that is ruining the look really.


In one of these poodles books it talks about when viewing poodle from the front it should have 3 points that make a wedge. 

What I see: 
His nose is Huge and he has a romanisc curve on his nose and of course no chin. His head is not incorrect it is not broad skull , and I like how his muzzle is rectangular on the profile.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love his body and how long his neck is he is a nice looking dog ! The face stuff is minor to me.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I was looking through my pics and I don't have any pics of Carson at all, only Patrick, so I can't compare to a 'real' pic! haha. But yes, he is certainly still a very nice boy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

There was more PSd done on the first image, but it's minor.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

People are so silly - :doh: - why was that needed ???

They had a beautiful dog and now everybody will laugh at them :smow:
*
Not only breeders "enhance" their dogs in the ring , now even photographs are "adjusted" :fish: - WTH - lets all have "virtual dog" show - shell we !!!!!?????
*
(grumble ....grumble....grumble....)


----------

